# Seeds to Australia



## mAKo BuDz (Aug 18, 2008)

Im defiantly going to order some seeds in the near future, not sure who from yet as i found out not all seed banks (Dr. & others) deliver to Aus.   Anyway i just want to hear some feedback (experiences) from ppl  in Aus who have ordered there beans online, I know about the prepaid credit card and plan to use the ANZ one (just walk in and they set it up for you) What i want to know is, Has anyone had there beans seized by customs and what happened? (Letter?) also are customs onto any particular seed bank or any bank that has a high risk? What site DO you recommend??


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 19, 2008)

somethings going on cause i got seeds from doc awhile ago and tried other day and no go!no hassles getting seeds thru customs but gotta b unlucky 2 get busted-planetskunk -hempdepot ?


----------



## Passenger (Aug 19, 2008)

I order mine from Planetskunk and never had mine seized they usually arrive within 6 days as well. you can try seedbay but you have to send U.S dollars.


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey thanks for the reply, (cant find the smilies, thumbs up anyway) i will defiantly have a look at the sites mentioned above, i haven't heard of those ones, are they cheap? stealthly?? i was looking at the site, marijuana-seeds.nl coz they ship from the U.K and they seem to be pretty competitive, oh and the chick on there website is hot!! (keep going back to see her, lol). Has anyone from Aus used them? being my first time i dont want to spend $140+ and not have my beans show up so, is it better to get a one off bulk order or spend the min see if the show then buy more? thoughts??
Cheers ppl i appreciate the feedback, keep it coming...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

I would try seedbotique.com because they ship worldwide and they are good... prices are good too so check them out.  For your first order I wouldn't suggest going over 70 dollars man... try it out first then order more seeds with more experience. good luck


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Aug 22, 2008)

There must be more Aussies on here that have ordered there beanz on the net, id like to hear some more feedback.


----------

